# Caribsea african cichlid substrate, sandstorm?



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

So we just set up the 30 gallon last night. We used aftican cichlid and some grey stuff by the same people. It was half the price so we mixed so we had enough substrate for the tank. Anyway, this morning i saw the nice crater i left from pouring the water in lol. First i just wiped the sides of the tank, then fixed the sand and couple plants. Well the sandstorm is happening again. Am i doing somethinh wrong or is this just how it is? I only used 1 little packet of the stuff they give you in each bag of substrate. Supposded to clear up the water i believe. The filter is a aquaclear 70, running on full power. All 3 elements in it.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Did you wash the sand? I find that just about any sand must be washed before putting it in the tank. I put a couple gallons in a 5 gallon bucket and run a hose in it until the water pours off clear. Then, repeat until all of my sand is washed. I've never needed any clarifiers, it will be very clear on its own in a couple hours if washed really well.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I did what the bag said, cut 2 holes and filter water through. I guess i didnt filter enough. It seemed pretty clear. Now out pecorations have some dust stuff on them. I just put 2 more new plant decorations in and the 2 starter fish. Hopefully the dust doesnt prevent bacteria growth.

Water checked out great today though. The lfs said soaking the sponge, using water and plants from the other tank may have had enough good bacteria to get a good jump start.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I think those instructions are terribly optimistic, you are probably not even washing the sand at the bottom of the bag much at all. I mix the sand in the bucket while the hose is running to agitate it well. Depending on the sand, it takes quite a lot of washing to get it clean.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

shelbynjakesdad said:


> I think those instructions are terribly optimistic, you are probably not even washing the sand at the bottom of the bag much at all. I mix the sand in the bucket while the hose is running to agitate it well. Depending on the sand, it takes quite a lot of washing to get it clean.


****...well i guess im screwed now. Its in the tank, what should i do?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the sand is so fine that the filters are blowing it around you have two choices. Get rid of the fine particles (washing or replacing substrate) or reduce your water movement.

You want at least 7X GPH in your tank, so don't reduce it if that's all you have.

When faced with a substrate dilemma, I'd rather remove it and wash or replace than try to deal with it in the tank over weeks and months.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Its a 30 gallon tank and the filter flows 300gph. 30x7 is 210 so we are over doing it for sure. It says for 40-70gallon tanks. We did extra bc cichlids need extra filtration. (I would have never though about upgrading to a 55 or something bigger in the future...atleast thats what i told the gf lol)

Anyway, the tank has only been running for 24 hours at the moment anyway. Im sure part of the cloudiness is due to it being brand new running.

So should i pull out some of the sand and filter it in a bucket? How about the dust on the plants?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

10X turnover should be fine. I would remove the substrate and either wash or replace.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you use the Eco Complete substrate??








If so on the bag,it said to not to wash...I didn't even bother with the packets included.My tank was cloudy for about 24 hours








After that the tank has remained clear throughout the cycle so far.
I have a few little particles floating around,because the substrate is very fine.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I dont think it was the eco complete. The directions did say wash it. We took it out that night and washed just about all of it. Yesterday morning it was somewhat clear. Last night we put decorations in and moving the sand didnt really stir up any dust. Then about 2 hours later the water was super clear. Same as this morning. Im amazed at how clear it is!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good!
Glad everything worked out :thumb:


----------



## non2os13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine did the same in my 29 gall0n tank. When i did my 75, i made sure i washed it in a bucket. My 29 gets cloudy for a couple hours, but it settles down pretty quick.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah it cleared up very quick. Seems like i can touch it and its fine now. We are happy with it. Soon as the hood gets here i think it will look real nice. Then all thats left is the led bubble wall, and air disc. Just playing the waiting game for the cycle to happen so i can put the rest of the cichlids in there. Then i can feed them a little more and get them growing


----------

